# Goat door Width and height?



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

What do you think is a good size for a goat door into a barn. I would like to keep it as small as possible.

The foundation of the barn is about 12" above ground level, but I can build the door any size above that. It won't technicaly be a "door". Just a hole through the wall.

What do you think -16"wide by 36" tall(above the foundation
-24" wide by 24" tall(above the foundation)
-20" wide by 30" tall(above the foundation)

Your advice is very much appreciated.
Thanks Clint


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Wider than whatever wheelbarrow you are going to use to clean it out with.

That's the most important dimension.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

When we put up the fence to divide the yard the boys were about 4 months old. 

My daughter wanted to make sure the ducks could get through the fence so she buried a 14" diameter vent pipe with a right angle in it as a Duck Tunnel.

Soon thereafter, the goats were out of the fence and sure enough they were crawling through the vent duct.

As long as they physically fit they will find a way through. ;-)


----------



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Access for a wheelbarrow is a very good point. I will have access from the front of the barn. I'm putting a hole in the back wall of the barn so that the goats can come in and go out to their play area as they please.

How wide do you think they will be at the belly as adults?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You'd be amazed at how many people overlook the fact that they are going to have to clean that stall. 
 

I think about 2 -2 1/2 feet wide would be plenty unless they have horns that go sideways at all.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

clint said:


> How wide do you think they will be at the belly as adults?


Hello,

I wouldn't just take body measurements into account. Don't know how many goats you have but you should also take into consideration that they may have to pass each other through the door and a smaller door can much easier be blocked by a high-ranking goat, therefore either trapping the other goat(s) inside or not letting them in. Goats are very good at that kind of power-plays and wil use them for their own gain.

A small door can also be cause for accidents (two goats trying to push through at the same time and bumping at the door frames can cause bruises and/or more serious injuries).


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

sanhestar said:


> clint said:
> 
> 
> > How wide do you think they will be at the belly as adults?





> .......a smaller door can much easier be blocked by a high-ranking goat, therefore either trapping the other goat(s) inside or not letting them in.


I agree, one bigger door or two small doors spaced apart are needed to allow room for small or lower ranking goats to get away from bigger goats.


----------



## clint (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for your help.
Your information will help me do this right the first time.


----------

